# Hello from Pennsylvania!



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

I just wanted to say hey. I'm Casey and I am from northwestern PA. My specialty is barrel horses, but I LOVE to go camping/trail riding. I am an AQHA/APHA girl. 

I would love to talk to anyone, especially other Pa people.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michellef (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello.
I lived in Stroudsburg/Pocono Summit for 6 years. I definitely miss PA.


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

OneFastHorse said:


> I just wanted to say hey. I'm Casey and I am from northwestern PA. My specialty is barrel horses, but I LOVE to go camping/trail riding. I am an AQHA/APHA girl.
> 
> I would love to talk to anyone, especially other Pa people.


Hello! I'm in PA - down towards Pittsburgh.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome to the site. I'm not from PA, but we won't hold that against you, haha!


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

usandpets said:


> Welcome to the site. I'm not from PA, but we won't hold that against you, haha!


LOL..much appreciated. :mrgreen:


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh, I'll hold it against ya!


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Streakin said:


> Oh, I'll hold it against ya!


You dont count! haha


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi I am towards the Reading area, if you do not know where that is, I am an hour closer to you than Philly. Welcome to the board.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

michellef said:


> Hello.
> I lived in Stroudsburg/Pocono Summit for 6 years. I definitely miss PA.


I live in long pond pa, how long ago did you live up here?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

<--South West PA. Welcome!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## michellef (Nov 7, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> I live in long pond pa, how long ago did you live up here?


I left 2 years ago, but my parents still live there so I'm back pretty often. They used to board at Withers Run in Long Pond.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Another from PA here! I live in the suburbs of Philly


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

michellef said:


> I left 2 years ago, but my parents still live there so I'm back pretty often. They used to board at Withers Run in Long Pond.


 What a small world, my mom owns camp kcs(the dog kennel that used to be the indoor arena years and years ago)


----------



## michellef (Nov 7, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> What a small world, my mom owns camp kcs(the dog kennel that used to be the indoor arena years and years ago)


Oh ok, My dad and step mom (Bob and Kathryn) are friends with your mom. 
It's always so funny when stuff like this happens


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

michellef said:


> Oh ok, My dad and step mom (Bob and Kathryn) are friends with your mom.
> It's always so funny when stuff like this happens


I know them, they hauled my new rescue appy for me back in June, i see them often


----------



## michellef (Nov 7, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> I know them, they hauled my new rescue appy for me back in June, i see them often


small world


----------

